# 9 month old Nigerian dwarf



## Dwarfgoatnoob (Feb 5, 2018)

can my 9 month dwarf survive in the cold? the temperature won’t drop below 15 degrees. Will he be ok or do I need heaters/heat lamps? Any input helps. New to this


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 6, 2018)

Is he with another goat?  What shelter does he have? Where do you live?


----------



## Dwarfgoatnoob (Feb 6, 2018)

He’s not with another goat (yet). I plan on getting him a friend very soon. He’s under my garage there’s a small room, I built him a little stable in there. I live right outside of Boston


----------

